# How come Uber does not differentiate Prius and PriusV?



## suland (Jan 29, 2015)

Hi everyone!
I am wondering why? Prius V is a lot better option for riders. When they get inside my V - they are like, wow! That's not just a Prius! Leg room is fantastic, seats are wider, ride comfier.
Please tell Uber to make a notice.


----------



## Crusty Spooge Rag (Jan 28, 2015)

A Prius is a Prius. Don't pull up in front of my house in one.


----------



## suland (Jan 29, 2015)

I respect your opinion, but what about Prius C?


----------



## uber_sea (Jan 9, 2015)

A fully loaded car can cost double the price.

A basic Camry is 20 grand and a fully loaded xle costs 36k.

You get the same pay from uber.


----------



## DFWFusion (Dec 21, 2014)

uber_sea said:


> A fully loaded car can cost double the price.
> 
> A basic Camry is 20 grand and a fully loaded xle costs 36k.
> 
> You get the same pay from uber.


Unless you're Uberman. His Kia Optima qualified for UberSelect.


----------



## suland (Jan 29, 2015)

There are three models of Prius - Prius C (compact), Prius (normal) and Prius V (Wagon). 
If Uber differentiates Prius C and Prius(normal), why don't they do that for the V (Wagon)?
It is larger inside and outside, has lots of trunk space and rides with more comfort.


----------



## DFWFusion (Dec 21, 2014)

suland said:


> There are three models of Prius - Prius C (compact), Prius (normal) and Prius V (Wagon).
> If Uber differentiates Prius C and Prius(normal), why don't they do that for the V (Wagon)?
> It is larger inside and outside, has lots of trunk space and rides with more comfort.


Does it seat more passengers?


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

suland said:


> There are three models of Prius - Prius C (compact), Prius (normal) and Prius V (Wagon).
> If Uber differentiates Prius C and Prius(normal), why don't they do that for the V (Wagon)?
> It is larger inside and outside, has lots of trunk space and rides with more comfort.


_Do sell Toyotas on the side?_


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

DFWFusion said:


> Unless you're Uberman. His Kia Optima qualified for UberSelect.


Did it?


----------



## DFWFusion (Dec 21, 2014)

Simon said:


> Did it?


Per his most recent video he says he did:
Uber Man Starts Uber Select + New Studio Setup:


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

If his optima qualed for select my Accord v6 EXL with navi should qualify too.


----------



## DFWFusion (Dec 21, 2014)

Simon said:


> If his optima qualed for select my Accord v6 EXL with navi should qualify too.


I feel the same way about my Fusion. Ford Sync with Navi and Sirius. Heated Leather seats. Sunroof.


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

DFWFusion said:


> Per his most recent video he says he did:
> Uber Man Starts Uber Select + New Studio Setup:


His videos are so boring. You get a sliver of good information between 20 minutes of him talking about himself. At least the studio now hides his blankets converted into curtains.


----------



## DFWFusion (Dec 21, 2014)

Yeah. I understand his pro Uber stance. Why watch if he's bashing Uber? He's trying to get people to sign up to Uber so he gets the referral. I get it.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

What kind of notice do you want for your V? X is X regardless of the vehicle, heck I know mine even says PriusC at the bottom, but most riders just see 'Prius' and don't know the difference. If yours is reporting without the V, just send an email in and maybe they'll get around to add g the V to their system.

The V would be a pretty nice to ride in, heck even The bad model would be nicer for my riders, but the C is cheaper to buy and cheaper to operate and my bottom line is what matters at the end of the day.


----------



## Scenicruiser (Oct 17, 2014)

I think he's just looking to have "Prius V" shown to riders when they see what car they are getting.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Scenicruiser said:


> I think he's just looking to have "Prius V" shown to riders when they see what car they are getting.


This might be market dependent, since those west coasters are bigger Prius fans, but around here most people don't know what the C and V variants are (or the PiP), they'll just see the word Prius.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

My CLA 250 would only qualify for X.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Crusty Spooge Rag said:


> A Prius is a Prius. Don't pull up in front of my house in one.


buhaahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

DFWFusion said:


> Unless you're Uberman. His Kia Optima qualified for UberSelect.


yeah, just so happens he's the only one in the US with a Kia Optima on UberSelect


----------



## DFWFusion (Dec 21, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> yeah, just so happens he's the only one in the US with a Kia Optima on UberSelect


Guess being the posterboy has its privileges.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

What's the difference besides the body from the B pillar back besides the rear doors and the back of the car? 
Is the wheelbase any different? Do the rear seats have any more legroom? 
I haven't looked up the specs as far as wheelbase, actual length of the car and the weight which I'm sure varies a bit from sedan to wagon.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

if you put lipstick on a pig......................


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> if you put lipstick on a pig......................


^^^
LOL.


----------

